# Take a look! :)



## Custard (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok guys, you may recognize this because it seems to me that I have seen her somewhere before but I have watched too many anime to remember where she is from. But I am sort of proud of my replications because they really seem to be improving my drawing. 







This one is a guy I drew some time ago tell me does he look bad enough?


----------



## Gumby (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice clean lines, Custard.  Really like the expression in both of these, and the shading in the second one is very good, especially around the eye, the effect is very nice.


----------



## Custard (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks alot Gumby! Maybe later I will upload a manga that I have been trying to draw (its the same as the book). You may have noticed, I don't own a scanner so I took them with my webcam.It wold be immpossible to understand the comic with that.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't you have an Internet Cafe near you that offers scanning services? Though these sketches are great, they'd be better appreciated in a scanned image format.

Still, the drawings are cool, especially the second one. Shadowing is brilliant, though his left shoulder seemed like it disappeared into thin air.


----------



## Custard (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, but there is a problem...... Its not that I am a cheap stake its just that the people in my town think its exotic so they take 30 rupess for it, but in Islamabad its about 5 rupees. I generally avoid buying over priced things because it encourages the shop keepers to raise the prices even more.

I will add the shoulder, I didn't notice it.


----------



## Candra H (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry I didn't get to these sooner, Custard.

The girl is cute and the guy is very nicely drawn and shaded. I especially like the way you did his hair. Not sure if he looks bad, maybe more smouldering with his hair over his face like that. 

You could always try doing a similar face and showing more of his eyebrow - have it frowing a little to give the effect of a mean guy and still keep the rest of the details, hair, shading, high collar etc.

Great work, and thanks for sharing. I hope you post more soon.


----------



## Custard (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks! I will be posting again (as soon as I give a visit Islamabad so that I can scan my drawing for a better effect). Though the rest of my 'works' are not shaded as good as this guy. Mainly because of the lack of space, if I give too much detail it becomes black.


----------

